# House insurance for a house on protected campo land in Andalucia



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all,

We have a house in the Campo near Almogia, Malaga. Its built on protected land, and as I understand it from our lawyer when we bought the house, if it were to fall down/ burn down, we would not be allowed to rebuild it. This is because of the"no build" rule in the campo in Andalucia at the moment, and worse still as its on protected land. 

My question is, I want to insure the building so that if the worst did happen, we would get a pay out sufficent for us to buy another similar house. I have spoken to a broker who says all insurers will only pay for repairs or a re-build, a stage payment situation as the work is done. Obviously this is no good to me as we cant re-build, just need a lump sum so we can buy another house.

Any one else in the same boat? Any suggestions out there? 

Thanks in advance :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Try another broker ? Can't see why you shouldn't be able to get it as in the event of a natural disaster where the "consorcio" are responsible they pay out lump sums for total loss even when the house is still standing.
Additionally there is also no reduction for being under-insured. You just get what it is insured for with no deduction .


----------

